# Ricardo Rodriguez Appreciation Thread. DAT SWAG.



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

This guy is famous and we didn't even know it. 

Ricardo "Mr. Bitches" Rodriguez


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Its official. Ricardo Rodriguez is the most interesting man in the world.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

ROFL, what's next?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Legend.


----------



## Hunter Hearst Poop (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Ricardo vs. Del Rio at Wrestlemania for the WWE title


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

lol he rolls like a boss now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

On a scale of 1 to 10, Ricardo scores a Chuck Norris.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

I implore the WWE creative team to have him look at a group of diva's and say "Stay thirsty...my friends"

Ricardo ftw.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Future hall of famer!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

RR A True Pimp.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Bet the hot chick in the yellow is jelly of how boss Ricardo is now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

I could totally see WWE ripping off the "Most Interesting Person in the World" thing from Dos Equis and pull it off with Ricardo.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

you know that chick is mad heated that she didn't pick Ricardo lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Ricardo gets racks on racks on racks. What's she doing? Exactly.


----------



## TitoveliOutlaw (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

ahahha thats a popular show that does come on Telemundo (stupid show by the way)


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Wait you guys didn't find this stuff out until Del Rio became world champion?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Rodriguez > All current non-wrestling figures


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Ricardo looked pretty awkward there.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Ricardo is gonna unify the World titles.


----------



## dfasimon (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

he made an appeance in Beyond The Mat
pause at 8:41 

http://youtu.be/as3fkTbJe4A


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Love how he stays in character. Putting his arms on his back and staring down those bitches.

RICARDO = G.O.A.T.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

RICCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAARDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ROOOOOOODRIIIGUUUEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Holy fuck Ricardo has been everywhere. Its like where's fucking wally or some shit.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Ricardo is making this shit cool again.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

A Ricsrdo Appreciation thread is much needed right about now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

*Jesus Rodriguez*, Yeah, put a title on the dude ASAP. :gun:


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

this guy is everywhere .. porno , game shows , reality TV .. :lmao :lmao 

wouldn't surprise me if he was spotted as a cameo in seinfeld , bob sacamano anyone ?


----------



## Wining (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Ricardo should be the face of WWE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

^That


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*



Wining said:


> Ricardo should be the face of Earth.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

I cannot express my feelings at the moment. Since I saw Ricardo step foot on the 'E, I noticed this delightful aura and was shocked. His swag was way too much to handle. I was hooked. Ricardo has proved he could very well be bigger than ANY star in the Attitude Era based on DAT PRESENCE alone. 

Miz is a chick magnet? Bitch, please. Ricardo can gather anything he wants just by fucking snapping his fingers. Heat? Give him a fucking microphone and the crowd would be up in arms. Cheers? The sight of him would send the crowd with a everlasting wood. Bitches? Shit, I don't want to get started. That guy just kills it in that category. He doesn't use cologne, deodorant or none of that mortal shit. That scent of his would make any woman redirect her attention to him. Hell, she doesn't even have a say on that, either. Ricardo is THAT FUCKING GOOD. He ain't playing. He would, could and should end the STREAK. We all know that WWE intended Taker to have such a big amount of consecutive wins at Rasslemania to build him up for such a legend. They foresaw that one. 

Appreciate. Respect. Dickride. 

Ricardo's Announcer (Yes, Ricardo is the only announcer on Earth that has his own announcer. Fucking orgasmic.):

EL ES, RICARDO RODRIGUEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!111!!!!11!11111


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Ricardo's like a Mexican Forrest Gump!

He's been everywhere, done everything, and met everybody!


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey bro go bump the porn thread in gen wwe


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I got mad love for The Rod. He sure does get himself about.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank God someone had sense to make a thread about him. Respect the swag that is Ricardo "Mr. Bitches" Rodriguez.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I will just pay my respects, dude does indeed have swag.


----------



## aeriolewinters (Mar 14, 2010)

Chimaera Vids Where?


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Ricardo Godriguez.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I never knew he actually wrestled. Wow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We totally need to do the Chuck Norris facts with Ricardo. They'd top even the original.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio's women = Ricardo's sloppy seconds.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0oioDz3Pr4

Segment of the year.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ADR was SO proud of his dude.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The Ricardo World Order is debuting soon.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't be surprised if you don't see the Bellas next week. Ricardo swagged all over their faces.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for making this thread, I appreciate it.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Haha Yes! Great find on that wrestling video. Ricardoooooooooo! Greatness!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Ricardo is indeed full of swag. His facial expressions are amazing.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Next World Champ


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD8c946twxo&feature=related

Another gem from perfection himself.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Ricardo Rodriguez was the guy that shot Osama.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> The Ricardo World Order is debuting soon.












Book it.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

i do find myself looking at him more than del rio. The facial expressions he makes are priceless. But i look at him as in "lol at that little mexican troll" and not "man this dude is full of swag". 

I don't see how this guy has any swag. Did he bang some female celebrity or something and now everyone is on his nutsack?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Swag approved. 100%Certified.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King_Kool-Aid™;10276930 said:


> i do find myself looking at him more than del rio. The facial expressions he makes are priceless. But i look at him as in "lol at that little mexican troll" and not "man this dude is full of swag".
> 
> I don't see how this guy has any swag. Did he bang some female celebrity or something and now everyone is on his nutsack?


He's always been liked but the meme started when we found out a day or two ago that he was an extra in a porn movie.

I'm on board, because frankly, after Lights, Gary Oak, and all the other boring SHIT this board comes up with, it's nice to have a meme start over somebody who's worth the time of day.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Ricardo "All Day" Rodriguez ftw.

Hail to the king, bitches.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's always been liked but the meme started when we found out a day or two ago that he was an extra in a porn movie.
> 
> I'm on board, because frankly, after Lights, Gary Oak, and all the other boring SHIT this board comes up with, it's nice to have a meme start over somebody who's worth the time of day.


well he definitely holds my interest more than most of the mid-card so he's doing something right.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Book it.


Repped.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

There are two types of people in this world... people that suck, and Ricardo Rodriguez

But you already knew that


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> Repped.


I'm a little disappointed myself, because I tried to cut the letters on the bottom to spell ricardo to go along with "world order", and I got it, but I just couldn't make it proportionate so I had to cut it out. 

I didn't do it professionally, though, so maybe some photoshop expert could do it, who knows.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

We share a name, so i was automatically a fan from the start (Y)


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We totally need to do the Chuck Norris facts with Ricardo. They'd top even the original.


Well, that or the Most Interesting Man in the World.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ricardo also gets extra points for having the same (real life) last name as Del Rio. I...can't think of another time that's happened where two people who aren't related are thrown together on television in the way that they've been and they have the same last name, lol.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Book it.


my new sig


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

Ricardo Rodriguez IS THE FUTURE


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez is god tier


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I still can't believe Ricardo is only 25 years old. He can actually have a good future in the WWE.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's always been liked but the meme started when we found out a day or two ago that he was an extra in a porn movie.
> 
> I'm on board, because frankly, after Lights, Gary Oak, and all the other boring SHIT this board comes up with, it's nice to have a meme start over somebody who's worth the time of day.


This times a million! Bitches love the Ric Rod and not even Gary Oak can ignore his girth.

He is Jesús. Seriously.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> I still can't believe Ricardo is only 25 years old. He can actually have a good future in the WWE.


I was shocked as well, many more years ahead of him.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Bump the Ricardo porn thread


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Oye Chico said:


>


:lmao

I love how Ricardo has seemingly been promoted from being just a slave to ADR to now being in the position of being Del Rio's BFF.

That's how much of a god Ricardo is.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Oye Chico said:


>


Ziggler jizzed on that wink and Vicki knows it


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

Even his swag has swag.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Future Hall of Fame


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

When Ricardo Rodriguez does a push up, he doesn't lift his body up, he pushes the world down.

Boom!

Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't read books. He stares them down until they give him the information.

Boom!

Ricardo Rodriguez's hand is the only hand that beat a Royal Flush


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ricardo is so boss ADR drives HIM to the arena.

ric-rod >>>>>>> ric roll


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ricardo rocks is one thing... but,

Gay spotted.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh Snap 

The rWo is actually coming to reality... Double R made an announcement on the 8/28 episode of FCW (In full English, no less) that he and his crew were going to take over FCW and then WWE... 






Go to 05:24 for the full announcement!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

ADR will clearly be the Marty Jannety, if him and Ricardo form a tag team.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Richardo is actually a porn star theres a big thread about it in the general discussion forum. Richardo gets more heat than Alberto Del Rio. Vince should be pushing Richardo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ricardo = ratings.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez is actually known to be a 'Storm Chaser' in his spare time...

Not really, it's just that hurricanes run away whenever he rolls into town

(Having so much fun with this thread. Nice going, OP)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Lol Richardo is a pimp


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fuck, give Ricardo a mic every week. He's such a slimy douchebag.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

damas y caballeros, el futuro campeon ....ricardoooooooooooo rodrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrigueeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ricardo is so awesome they've given him a stable down at FCW. What a BAMF.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Bump, dis thread aint dyin' yo.

His hair is magnificent.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I never imagined it until yesterday that I want to see a Rodriguez/Brodus Clay tag team.

Tag Champs for 2012.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Ricardo actually has slapped a tornado, multiple times.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Like Pyro said, where are the damn Ricardo Norris facts!


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

^Oh hell yeah,

There is no 'Control' button on Ricardo Rodriguez's computer keyboard.

Ricardo Rodriguez is always in control


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Ricardo wasn't a boy scout, he was a man scout.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo should be pushed not Alberto Del Rio


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Salmon swim upstream because Ricardo Rodriguez is downstream


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Four Horseman of the Apocalypse actually live in Ricardo Rodriguezes nutsack


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> hahaha


Thanks for this inspirational video. If anything, it demonstrates that Ricardo would sacrifice himself for his significant others.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't call the wrong number. You answer the wrong phone.


Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't cheat death. He beats it fair and square.


Ricardo Rodriguez and Superman once had a fight. The loser had to start wearing his underwear on the outside of his pants.


And finally, one of my favourites:

There used to be a street named after Ricardo Rodriguez, but it was changed because nobody crosses Ricardo Rodriguez and lives.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Swag is for ****.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Ghosts sit around the campfire and tell Ricardo Rodriguez stories.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Major Swag, Swagalicious, same old story from rags to riches. (anyone who knows Krafty Kuts and Sporty-O might get that.)

Ricardo Rodriguez once walked into bar....the bar immediately imploded because it could not contain that level of awesomeness.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I got another one 

Ricardo Rodriguez always has sex on the first date... always!

Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't have AIDS but he gives it to people anyways

Aliens do exist. There just waiting for Ricardo Rodriguez to die before they attack.

There is no such thing as tornadoes Ricardo Rodriguez just hates trailer parks...But you already knew that


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ricardo Rodriguez won American Idol using only sign language.
Ricardo Rodriguez won the World Series of Poker using Pokemon cards.
Once a cop pulled over Ricardo Rodriguez....the cop was lucky to leave with a warning.
Ricardo Rodriguez has already been to Mars, that's why there's no signs of life.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez can strangle you with a cordless phone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

When Ricardo Rodriguez wants a steak, cows volunteer. It's just easier that way.
Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't flush the toilet, he scares the shit out of it.
If at first you don't succeed...you're obviously not Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez once visited the Virgin Islands. They are now The Islands.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"A Handicap parking sign does not signify that this spot is for handicapped people. It is actually in fact a warning, that the spot belongs to Ricardo Rodriguez and that you will be handicapped if you park there. "

I could keep going all day lol


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Once, while having sex in a tractor-trailer, part of Ricardo Rodriguez's sperm escaped and got into the engine. We now know this truck as Optimus Prime.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Ricardo Rodriguez is so awesome he created fire by rubbbing two ice cubes together.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess Devon is now the worst superstar in the world now... right?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"Ricardo Rodriguez once had an erection while lying face down. He struck oil. "


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> I guess Devon is now the worst superstar in the world now... right?


Uhhhh... No? Ricardo has the final word on that one. He can proclaim whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Ricardo Rodriguez can touch MC Hammer.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

RICARDO "BOSS" RODRIGUEZ


----------



## DMBillie (Aug 10, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez smile/wink can cure cancer, its a shame that he smiles/winks when he is going to kill


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This will be the last 1 for me for tonight

"Upon hearing that his good friend, Lance Armstrong, lost his testicles to cancer, Ricardo Rodriguez donated one of his to Lance. With just one of Ricarod's nuts, Lance was able to win the Tour De France seven times. By the way, Ricardo still has two testicles; either he was able to produce a new one simply by flexing, or he had three to begin with. No one knows for sure.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Ricardo over every damn wrestler in the ring.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I love this thread. Devon and Ricardo will reignite the Monday Night Wars and lead their respective companies to greatness.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ricardo's the man.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chuck Norris masturbates to Ricardo.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

K-Fed said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez can touch MC Hammer.


And he can see John Cena.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez can powerbomb Billy Kidman.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ricardo died on the cross for Jesus Christ's sins. He rose up from the dead three days later.

Because of this, instead of giving a wrestler a "Jesus" push, they now call it a "Ricardo" push.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

TempestH said:


> And he can see John Cena.


Yea Buddy!!! Ricardo's tears cure every disease known to man. Too bad Ricardo Rodriguez never cries.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Couldn't sleep. Got up. Made a snack. Laughed my ass off at this thread. These jokes just dont get old.


Our universe is expanding, as galaxies flee from the wrath of Ricardo Rodriguez.


Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't wear a watch. He decides what time it is.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo was the man in the black hummer back in WCW.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ricardo can impregnate a woman just by smiling/winking at her.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo would have beaten Justin Bieber for best musician hair but Ricardo had other ambitions rather than a mere musician.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Ricardo Rodriguez died 20 years ago, Death just hasn't built up the courage to tell him yet.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo doesn't come to women. Women cum to Ricardo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's said that Ricardo can put guys over just by standing in the ring next to them. That's why Justin Roberts still has a job.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ricardo Rodriguez can kill General RAAM with one shot. On Insane.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo goes with Guile's theme because he is everything.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Each week, Ricardo *chooses *to let del Rio borrow one of his cars.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't breathe, air runs into his lungs for safety.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Ricardo invented wrestling.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ricardo's semen could find a way to stop any natural disaster from occuring...




...it's too bad nothing can make Ricardo orgasm.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

And God said, "Let there be light..."

And Ricardo said, "I will allow this."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ricardo Rodriguez invented the funniest Ricardo Rodriguez fact ever, but he hasn't submitted it because he doesn't believe in any form of submission.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Adolf Hitler committed suicide after convincing himself that he will never be as great as Ricardo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ricardo Rodriguez is currently in a legal battle with the makers of Bubble Tape. Rodriguez claims "6 Feet of Fun" is actually the trademarked name for his penis.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo is the real President of the United States. You thought a black man could be president? LOL fucking mark.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Can you smell what the Rock is cooking? Then tell him to hurry the hell up with Ricardo's dinner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ricardo Rodriguez made all the colours of the rainbow. Except pink. John Morrison made pink.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

CM Punk is Jesus. Devon is God. Ricardo is God's father.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stone Cold tried to tell Ricardo the bottom line. Ricardo punished him by making him host Tough Enough.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Oh, man. That one really got me, lol.

Ricardo Rodriguez sold his soul to the Devil for his unparalled good looks and martial arts ability. Immediately after the transaction was complete, Ricardo roundhouse kicked the Devil and took his soul back. The Devil, who appreciates irony, couldn't stay mad for long and admits he should have seen it coming. They now play poker every second Wednesday of the month.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez CAN simply walk into Mordor.


Ricardo Rodriguez can turn a hamburger back into a cow.


The dinosaurs once crossed Ricardo Rodriguez... once.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ian Fleming's goal in life was to write novels about a dashing hero who wooed females and traveled around the world defeating diabolical men.

But since he couldn't get the rights to adapt Ricardo's life into novel-form, he had to settle for less and make James Bond instead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ricardo Rodriguez built The Wall for HBO's Game of Thrones by chugging a glass of water and spitting it onto a mound of snow.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

A private screening for "Ricardo: The Movie" was held in Hollywood. Turns out, studios executives thought it was so good, it would break every single box office record, win every single Oscar and cause every living filmmaker to retire and/or kill themselves due to the fact that they will never make something as good as "Ricardo: the Movie," thus ending the film industry as we know it.

So it was never released.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez can play tennis against a wall and win.


Planet earth does not spin on it's own. It spins as Ricardo Rodriguez walks


Ricardo Rodriguez crossed the road... Nobody dared question it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

On the night of his debut in WWE, Sheamus was walking through the hallway and saw Ricardo Rodriguez, who he mistakenly thought was an old friend who once bailed on a bet. When Sheamus confronted Rodriguez and realized his mistake, Rodriguez gave Sheamus a look that frightened him so badly his pigment leaped off of his body.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Ricardo's wink can make a girl have multiple orgasm

Ricardo's spit is sooo cold he can dig a hole spit in it and Satan would rise up freezing

Ricardo is your Father


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Ricardo Rodriguez kidnapped Samoa Joe.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

When Ricardo Rodriguez pokes you on Facebook you can feel it.

When Alexander Bell invented the telephone he had 3 missed calls from Ricardo Rodriguez.

Ricardo Rodriguez can make a Happy Meal sad.

Ricardo Rodriguez has a grizzly bear carpet in his room, it isn't dead it's afraid to move.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

RKO actually stands for *R*icardo *K*ills *O*rton


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Ricardo Rodriguez once counted to infinity... twice.

Ghosts sit around the campfire and tell Ricardo Rodriguez stories.

Ricardo Rodriguez won the world series of poker using Pokemon cards.

Ricardo Rodriguez was the force in star wars.

Some magicians can walk on water. Ricardo Rodriguez can swim through land.


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez knows Victoria’s secret.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

I heard women get pregnant just by looking into his eyes


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ricardo can believe it's not butter.


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

Rated-R actually means Rated-Ricardo.

Richardo Rodriguez can win a 5 on 1 hell in a cell handicap ladder match.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

thunderblood said:


> I heard women get pregnant just by looking into his eyes


Not just the women .... but you already know that .


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

There's a reason why the WWE belt is never with ADR but always with Ricardo...


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Under his tuxedo.....




.....





.....





There is another tuxedo.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Ricardo Rodriguez is so tough, he has to have a concealed weapons permit to put his hands in his pockets


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

It was Ricardo that texted Nash


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Ricardo doesn't sleep, he waits.


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't flush the toilet, he scares the shit out of it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ricardo's arteries are 100% not clogged, not because he has a great diet, his heart it too afraid to attack him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Seriously Ricardo should be pushed forget about Alberto Del Rio. And why is the WWE title always with Ricardo its cos hes the real champion


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

thunderblood said:


> I heard women get pregnant just by looking into his eyes


Thats why he doesn't did anything with that girl in the video. doesn't wanted to end poor girl's career.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodriguez gets more pie in one day than WF gets in a life time!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Women can get pregnant masturbating to Ricardo. That's why Kharma's not in WWE right now.

When Shawn Michaels got down on his knees before each of his matches, he was actually praying to Ricardo to give HBK the strength to beat his opponent.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Ricardo won a staring contest with the mirror
Ricardo can judge a book by its cover
Ricardo can swim through land
Ricardo dreams in 4D
Ricardo wins games of scrabble with numbers
Ricardo can slam a revolving door
Every night, the boogeyman checks his closet for Ricardo Rodriguez before he sleeps
James Bond is the only man not scared of Ricardo Rodriguez, that's why there's been so many of them.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ricardo taught Charlie Sheen how to win.

The only reason Ricardo's face isn't on every single dollar bill is because it would cause instant orgasm upon looking at it.

The apple that Eve ate in the garden of Eden was leftovers from Ricardo's brunch.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Its about motherfucking time this GOD got his own thread. Now sticky this shit and stand the fuck back.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Rowdy 'Roddy' Rodriguez, what a guy. Now sticky this thread and keep these true facts rolling in!!


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

Ricardo "carried" Del Rio on last RAW.

http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb321/ucantseeme0/vlcsnap-2011-09-08-22h44m37s193.png


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Ricardo for president !


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

His mother has a tattoo that says "Son"

Check this new vid out:


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

When Alexander Bell invented the telephone he had 3 missed calls from Ricardo Rodriguez.

Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't cheat death, he beats it fair and square.

Ghosts sit around the campfire and tell Ricardo Rodriguez stories.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo is god


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

lol at ricardo


----------



## Harriston (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll never get these dumbass IWC followings... Devon, Ryder, now this chump.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Harriston said:


> I'll never get these dumbass IWC followings... Devon, Ryder, now this chump.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao just lol at ricardo 
i just cant stop everytime i see his face i think its randomly funny dunno why


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

DAT SWAG.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

When Ricardo was born, he slapped the doctor's ass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harriston said:


> I'll never get these dumbass IWC followings... Devon, Ryder, now this chump.


Devon and Ryder actually suck, don't compare this LEGEND to benchwarming jobbers.

Ricardo Rodriguez was originally planned to be the final DLC fighter in Mortal Kombat 9, but was taken out because every hit was an instant Fatality.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ricardo Rodriguez can stare you to death while looking in the other direction.
Ricardo Rodriguez can calculate the square root of a negative number.
Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't fold paper airplanes, he folds airplanes into paper.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

floyd2386 said:


> Ricardo gave birth to himself and slapped the doctor's ass.


Fixed.

Ricardo can win any dance video game just by standing still.

Ricardo's milkshakes bring *everyone* to the yard.

You wanna know how the Joker got his scars? Ricardo.


----------



## CKO (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly with this thread. Alberto Del Rio should announce this absolute legend.

Ricardo for COO when HHH is forced to resign!!!!!


----------



## FOOTBALLFAN100 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ricardo should take Vinnie Macs place when he's dead.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricardo makes me shit loveliness


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

The briefcase in Pulp Fiction is Ricardo's travel bag.

Ricardo once made a ring out of a dollar bill, he threw it away and it was found by Sauron.

Ricardo can eat lightning and crap thunder.

The reason Mysterio has so many knee injuries? He keeps trying to kick Ricardo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

When Ricardo Rodriguez's wife burned the turkey one Thanksgiving, Ricardo said "Don't worry about it, honey", and went into the backyard. He came back five minutes later with a live turkey, swallowed it whole, and when he regurgitated it a few seconds later, it was fully cooked with a rich cranberry sauce on top. When his wife asked him how he had done it, he gave her a roundhouse kick to the face and said "Never question Ricardo Rodriguez".


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo >>>>> WWE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm back

The Big Bang happened when Ricardo Rodriguez went back in time to just before the Universe began and every atom in the Universe immediately decided it should get the hell away from there and fast.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Once the cop pulled over Ricardo Rodriguez....the cop was lucky to leave with a warning.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> When Ricardo Rodriguez's wife burned the turkey one Thanksgiving, Ricardo said "Don't worry about it, honey", and went into the backyard. He came back five minutes later with a live turkey, swallowed it whole, and when he regurgitated it a few seconds later, it was fully cooked with a rich cranberry sauce on top. When his wife asked him how he had done it, he gave her a roundhouse kick to the face and said "Never question Ricardo Rodriguez".


You should have changed it to dropkick, remember the beauty he hit on Riley a few months back.


Ricardo Rodriguez takes the saying "nobodys perfect" as a personal insult.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

When Ricardo pokes you of Facebook, you can feel it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo actually has gay love for Alberto Del Rio


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Harriston said:


> I'll never get these dumbass IWC followings... Devon, Ryder, now this chump.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ricardo actually has gay love for Alberto Del Rio


When Ricardo had sex with Kelly Kelly, he contracted AIDS...for a day


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ricardo actually has gay love for Alberto Del Rio


Actually Ricardo is one of the Kelly Kelly method actors that Orton was talking about.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

WWE has given Ricardo his own motor coach and locker room. Not just because he's so important, but also because the other wrestlers can't look him in the eye without getting a boner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You should have changed it to dropkick, remember the beauty he hit on Riley a few months back.
> 
> 
> Ricardo Rodriguez takes the saying "nobodys perfect" as a personal insult.


You know, I actually thought about changing it to a dropkick, but I ended up keeping it anyway.

James Cameron wanted Ricardo Rodriguez to play the Terminator. However, upon reflection, he realized that would have turned his movie into a documentary, so he went with Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

On the 8th day, Ricardo became Adam.


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

when Jericho tells the ref to "ask him" he means the ref should ask Ricardo if Jericho can job to him.


----------



## DMBillie (Aug 10, 2011)

RICARDO RODRIGUEZ LOST HIS VIRGINITY BEFORE HIS FATHER


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

A small town US shopkeeper once refused Ricardo's pesos.

He is still missing.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Ricardo is still a virgin


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think Ricardo is still a virgin


I will let the rest of the WF handle this one.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think Ricardo is still a virgin


No, he isn't. However, he did once visit the Virgin Islands..... they're now just called The Islands.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think Ricardo is still a virgin


You probably think Kelly Kelly is a virgin.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

This thread is just :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think Ricardo is still a virgin


He has Kelly Kelly in his locker room and she's the woman of 1000 method actors so I highly doubt he is.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

omg this thread is hilarious 
Ricardo is Epic but every time i see him i just randomly laugh


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> omg this thread is hilarious
> Ricardo is Epic but every time i see him i just randomly laugh


After reading this thread I find him even more funny.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

rcc said:


>


My new sig

Ricardo's the Albert Einstein of dick, the Beetles of cumshots, the Mozart of huge balls, the Anne Frank of erections.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

K-Fed said:


> When Ricardo had sex with Kelly Kelly, he contracted AIDS...for a day


Nah Aids contracted Ricardo Rodrigeuz.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly has high standards and Ricardo isnt one of them


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Ricardo Rodrrrrrriiiiigueeeeeez *has high standards and k squared isnt one of them.


Adding this to RR facts. Thanks, bro.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has high standards and Ricardo isnt one of them


Ricardo doesn't have to fit anyone's standards. Get your facts straight, amigo.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is at a level that Ricardo will never be at


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez made me bump this thread. Is there anything that this guy can't do?


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

HAHA, no way is this thread still alive! I don't know who Devon is but pouring a ridiculous amount of love and attention into someone so insignificant is surprisingly hilarious.

Just read the rest of the thread. You held the fort well, Ricardo fans. Had me laughing my ass off. I'm all out of Ricardo lines, but let me declare my undying commitment to the man who now makes me laugh just by being on TV:

Ricardo sold his soul to Satan, bankrupting the son-of-a-bitch and sending Hell into a double-dip recession.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Ricardo tripped the Shockmaster.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

I absolutely agree. 100%

PUSH RODRIGUEZ


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think Ricardo is still a virgin


I think you should ask your mother about that.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Apex said:


> I think you should ask your mother about that.


Repped :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Apex said:


> I think you should ask your mother about that.


:lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo has never been laid


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ricardo has never been laid





> I think you should ask your mother about that.


HAIL RICARDO.

AND APEX TOO, BTW.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

hell ricardon is awesome 
i ve now completed my transformation into a ricardo mark


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan is just mad because Ricardo doesn't fuck with bitches like Kelly Kelly who aren't worthy of his time and pleasure. True story.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm guessing Kelly Kelly fan is mad because he wasn't apart of the 10 guys who ran on a train on KK after RAW last Monday.


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know why is people so obsessed with Ricardo, I can see that you americans have never heard people talking spanish but I appreciate americans a lot. Ricardo has more momentum when introducing Alberto... than any other ring announcer.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ricardo has never been laid


Randy Orton told me that Ricardo was one of the ahem.."model actors"


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Dark-mask said:


> I don't know why is people so obsessed with Ricardo, *I can see that you americans have never heard people talking spanish* but I appreciate americans a lot. Ricardo has more momentum when introducing Alberto... than any other ring announcer.


Hahaha. You + Your assumption + Your accusation = Idiot

Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't brush his teeth. He dares them to get dirty.

Boom!

Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't wear condoms. There is no protection from Ricardo Rodriguez.

Boom!

Ricardo Rodriguez is not hung like a horse. Horses are hung like Ricardo Rodriguez


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Apex said:


> I think you should ask your mother about that.


Sickburn. 

You guys trolled KKfan into trollhood. First KKfan said "push Ricardo" now KKfan's saying he never got laid?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

"i would borrow Ricardo one of my robes if he wouldn`t get lost in arms" just had to quote that.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Randy Orton told me that Ricardo was one of the ahem.."model actors"


method actor lol atleast get the phrase right if you are gonna bash kellkellyfan


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

ricardo is a god among men! his face was chissled out of gold and he's built like a spenish bodybuilder

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DELRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Él presidente Ricarcdo Rordriguez, Él es el campeón!


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is at a level that Ricardo will never be at


Kneeling mouth-open in front of a sea of cock?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ricardo has never been laid


Ricardo Rodriguez doesn't get pussy, pussy gets Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The rumors about the world ending in 2012 are true Ricardo is just biding his time to destroy us


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Ricardo should beat undertaker at wrestlemania


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

A Chokin' Halo said:


> I cannot express my feelings at the moment. Since I saw Ricardo step foot on the 'E, I noticed this delightful aura and was shocked. His swag was way too much to handle. I was hooked. Ricardo has proved he could very well be bigger than ANY star in the Attitude Era based on DAT PRESENCE alone.
> 
> Miz is a chick magnet? Bitch, please. Ricardo can gather anything he wants just by fucking snapping his fingers. Heat? Give him a fucking microphone and the crowd would be up in arms. Cheers? The sight of him would send the crowd with a everlasting wood. Bitches? Shit, I don't want to get started. That guy just kills it in that category. He doesn't use cologne, deodorant or none of that mortal shit. That scent of his would make any woman redirect her attention to him. Hell, she doesn't even have a say on that, either. Ricardo is THAT FUCKING GOOD. He ain't playing. He would, could and should end the STREAK. We all know that WWE intended Taker to have such a big amount of consecutive wins at Rasslemania to build him up for such a legend. They foresaw that one.
> 
> ...


he gets a lot of heat, jaja


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Ricardo era > Attitude era


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

Chingo Bling said:


> Ricardo era > Attitude era


i find your avatar easy to masturbate to


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

ANTI_CENA said:


> i find your avatar easy to masturbate to


The Rico's eyebrow>>>>>>>>>>The People's eyebrow.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

ANTI_CENA said:


> i find your avatar easy to masturbate to


How do you manage to do it? I cannot even reach my dick before jizzing all over the monitor screen at the sight of RIC-ROD.


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

ricardo doesnt have a scalp, its the entrance to hell...covered by awesome hair


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> The Rico's eyebrow>>>>>>>>>>The People's eyebrow.


*jizz*



A Chokin' Halo said:


> How do you manage to do it? I cannot even reach my dick before jizzing all over the monitor screen at the sight of RIC-ROD.


well i try and not think about ricardo it's very hard but just try and manage to think about over things then when you" do grab your slong beat it away

tripple h know's more about it then me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgJFm65xTas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

UCSM said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez made me bump this thread. *Is there anything that this guy can't do*?


Be wrong.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ANTI_CENA said:


> *jizz*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for that video. funny stuff


----------



## sc4 (May 26, 2007)

Ricardo Rodriguez knows when you masturbate


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMC_V9CEheo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg9gsOSGato&feature=related


----------



## Diesel_124 (Feb 9, 2011)

Time to see some "Marry me Ricardo", "I paid to see Ricardo", "Ricardo for Prez" kinda signs now!


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Ricardo Rodriguez can taste the difference in M&M colors.


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo clearly doesnt wash his hair


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ricardo makes me proud to have learned Spanish- it is a delight to hear him owning the crowd by slipping in a little jibe at the hometown or the fans and he does it with snobbery that would make William Regal weep!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo isnt really mexican hes a fraud just like Alberto Del Rio


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

BUMPEROONI dat swag


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

Ricardo's moves are all dripping with swag juice. This muh fucka is too cool for school. They just put him in FCW to grace the other noobs with his presence and give them something to strive towards.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ricardo isnt really mexican hes a fraud just like Alberto Del Rio


Umm Alberto is fully mexican and Ricardo is Mexican American.

seriously you are probably the shittest poster on this entire forum, everything you post is complete garbage.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

kelly kelly is a slut. there i said it.

__________________


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Some kids piss their name in the snow. Ricardo can piss his name into concrete.

Ricardo Rodriguez was once the F.B.I's chief negotiator. His job involved calling up criminals and saying, This is Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

*can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

we all know the guy has an amazing talent in the ring, and we all know that he's one attractive fella, fighting women off everywhere he goes.

so should/could wwe use ricardo's looks and star power to turn him into the next val venus?


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

Ricardo is already more legit than Val because he actually appeared in real porn.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

wait what he's REALLY a male porn star.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

no. He was an extra for a porn film.. Appeared as a student. No sex scenes though


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

yes but that was before ricardo became famous for being hottest rising star in wwe.. if he was given another chance and he will.. he will star in all the porno's and respresent the wwe! he could bring all the sick pervets to wwe!! it's genious..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

The better question was if Val Venis was attempting to be the first Ricardo Rodriguez?


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*



Winning™;10300168 said:


> The better question was if Val Venis was attempting to be the first Ricardo Rodriguez?


who wouldn't










just look at that face


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

1) Ricardo for World Champ. 
2) Create him into a legit porn star.
3) ???????
4) Profit!

Adult Entertainment (AE, which coincidentally is the initials of Attitude Era, it's a conspiracy!) draws a major profit each year. Who needs Cena when you've got naked women and Ricardo? 

They should change his finisher to the Money Shot, too.


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

call him hotrod ricardo
make him come down the ring in a purple coat and a leather g string with elbow pads
make him come down with a few hoes
let him talk about getting nasty with chicks in the mic

that's gold


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

Ricardo > Zack Ryder


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

here are some ricardo swagg


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

^^ What is so porno about a Mexican head on a Black Body ?


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

nothing i just wanted everyone to know that ricardo was actually black


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

no.


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*



CP Munk said:


> no.


really?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*



ANTI_CENA said:


> really?


Yes he couldn't be the next val venus. Because he's fat.


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*



CP Munk said:


> Yes he couldn't be the next val venus. Because he's fat.


he just needs to hit the gym! or take some of cena's steriods


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

This thread is gay.


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

Ricardo is truly G.O.A.T


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, Ricardo scores a Chuck Norris.


On a scale of 1 to 10, Chuck Norris scores a Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*






Ricardo is the future of flight. FROM THE SECOND TURNBUCKLE. And look at that taunt!


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*

Ricardo rodriguez Is indeed the greatest of all time.

Pro-wrestling legend. Hulk hogan should worship this man.


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

That was then, now Ricardo doesn't even have to go to a dating show. Chicks beg Ricardo for a date.

I wish someone would make a Ricardo Rodriguez's troll gimmick account. Threads like this would be so much fun.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*



Goldberg=G.O.A.T said:


> Ricardo rodriguez Is indeed the greatest of all time.
> 
> Pro-wrestling legend. Hulk hogan should worship this man.


That has got to be the single biggest truth every told on these forums...


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*

I'm surprised as to why he hasn't involved in ADR matches physically. He is like mexican RVD.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*

Is there anything this man can't do


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*

I just can't find anything even slightly bad about this man.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*

Porn star, professional wrestler, ring announcer and Alberto's personal belt holder. This guy is a virtuoso.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*

Wow.. i definitely did not expect that. Taunt was amazing too btw.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*

Build like Batista, high-flyin like Rey Mysterio, pimpin like Val Venis.

Now that's what I call a total package.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*

Ricardo will never be at Rey Mysterio's level. He did a flip off the second rope lol that is lame


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*

Your right Ricardo will never be on Mysterios level. Ricardo has his own level to sit above everyone else in awesomeness. (sorry edge and christian)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*

I cant believe he went on a dating show he clearly doesnt have what it takes to get a girl the right way


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

OMG no just no


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez was on a Spanish dating game show.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I cant believe he went on a dating show he clearly doesnt have what it takes to get a girl the right way


Kelly Kelly says otherwise but you already knew that


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo sucks end of


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

Sheesh, if appearing as a non-sex extra in a porno is cool, consider me Miles Davis.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: can ricardo rodriguez be the next val venus?*

Las damas y caballeros,
Es mi gran honor de introducir a usted aqui,
Un hombre con una sustantivo superior
de hacer su debut aqui en Brazzers.
El es, Ricardoooo Rodrigueeeeez.


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

There are 4 Ricardo Rodriguez's threads in top 10 threads right now. Only Ricardo Rodriguez can do this.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*



starship.paint said:


> Ricardo is the future of flight. FROM THE SECOND TURNBUCKLE. And look at that taunt!


Yeah, Ricardo is pretty awesome.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


> kelly kelly is a slut. there i said it.
> 
> __________________


well its the truth that everybody knows


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Ricardo Rodriguez can fly better than Rey Mysterio*



Virgil_85 said:


> Yeah, Ricardo is pretty awesome.


Ricardo is epic


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder what Ricardo will do tonight on Raw will he announce hes gay


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe around the same time Kelly is caught lezzin' with Stephanie to keep her title and job.

As a matter of fact, that doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Not too bad at all, Winning. Not to bad at all <wanders off into his own world>

Ahem... err, yeah...

In response to the recent attempts to put The Great Khali on the same level as The Greater Ricardo Rodriguez:

Ricardo Rodriguez has no equal. This was the first ground-rule he established when God applied to be creator of the universe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I can't believe Del Rio is trying to make it seem as if Ricardo's a punk or some shit. Ricardo is the fucking man.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ninja Please

Ricardo reeks of swag


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

Ricardo didnt even get to hit anyone


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Ricardo is holding WWE belt because he is the only person worthy of it.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

John Cena is lucky he had that fool Bret Hart with him, otherwise RR would have whopped his ass w/o tryin.


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

Once upon a time Lannisters borrowed some money from Ricardo Rodriguez and forget to return it. Now lannisters always pay their debts.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo got silenced by Alberto Del Rio in his promo lol I marked out


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Starks used to have others do their executions for them. Ricardo told them this was not honorable.


Mr . k said:


> Once upon a time Lannisters borrowed some money from Ricardo Rodriguez and forget to return it. Now lannisters always pay their debts.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Be careful Cena


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Cena only wants the WWE title because it has been graced by the hands of RicRod.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I will give Ricardo credit for one thing he can work a match he took some good bumps in that match and I think if WWE gave him more ring time he could be a future star


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey, if you turn your T.V upside down, its Ricardo Rodriguez that has Bret Hart in the sharpshooter.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Ricardo was the best part of that opening segment last night.. although after seeing him in the ring later in those tights, he needs to add a Leg Day to the gym cause he's got those toothpick legs!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I will give Ricardo credit for one thing he can work a match he took some good bumps in that match and I think if WWE gave him more ring time he could be a *future* star


lolwut?


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

AMAZING 

Carrying not only Cena but Bret Hart aswell.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah Ricardo has skinny legs he needs to hit the gym


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

You know Raw sucks when this goof gets a thread with 340+ comments/


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Theproof said:


> You know Raw sucks when this goof gets a thread with 340+ comments/


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you, WFE. You have saved this thread.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo what are those tattoos all about???


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ricardo what are those tattoos all about???


One for each time he's screwed Kelly Kelly.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Ricardo is just ef'fing epic..nuff said.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Theproof said:


> You know Raw sucks when this goof gets a thread with 340+ comments/


How dare you besmirch the legend that is Ricardo Rodriguez!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


>


Get on his level! :lmao


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey, what the hell, man? I created this thread. Not JEAN.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

A Chokin' Halo said:


> Hey, what the hell, man? I created this thread. Not JEAN.


Probably just got merged with another. Chill, bro. It really doesn't matter, unless it bruises your e-pride.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Pezley said:


> Probably just got merged with another. Chill, bro. It really doesn't matter, unless it bruises your e-pride.


I actually fear for my e-life. It's Ricardo after all.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ricardo was supposed to be the dos equis guy. But if he were to tell you why he was the most interesting man in the world, your brain would melt.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo killed Osama. For America! FUCK YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

UCSM said:


> There are 4 Ricardo Rodriguez's threads in top 10 threads right now. Only Ricardo Rodriguez can do this.


Ricardo could have 11 threads in the top 10 if he wanted to.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ricardo :sex your girlfriend.


----------



## Heartbreakid (Sep 15, 2011)

ricardo the boss


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo was CM Punk before it became cool.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Ricardo humbled kelly kelly fan


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Rock stole all his catchphrases from Ricardo fact


----------



## PipeBomb (Sep 18, 2011)

Ricardo was berried with Del Rio


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Richardo got slapped by Alberto Del Rio on a backstage video on WWE.com


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo, being the humble man that he is, let Kelly Kelly fan back on the condition that he would clean Ricardo's iconic ballsack every other hour of the day. You have been blessed with a job of a lifetime. Don't fuck it up.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ricardo, THE MAN, locking Cena out of HIAC. Praise Ricardo ~<3


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Ricardo, THE MAN, locking Cena out of HIAC. Praise Ricardo ~<3


Only Ricardo could have done that.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Ricardo, THE MAN, locking Cena out of HIAC. Praise Ricardo ~<3


Awww, you're so sweet for bumping this thread.


----------

